# Common sense gun control



## Robusta (Jun 6, 2016)

I know this is starting a firestorm.
Please tell me specifically what this phrase means to you.
Not trying to be a troll,just trying to understand different perspectives.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 6, 2016)

Holding your weapon with both hands.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2016)

Wtf?


----------



## Debby (Jun 6, 2016)

Gun control to me means, making sure that only the most mentally stable and age appropriate people are allowed to have guns and that they have had to learn the safety rules before they get to have one.  It also means that officials know exactly who they are allowing to have guns and that they keep all records until such time as that owner registers the sale of the weapon.  Just like we do with cars.


----------



## ClubMike (Jun 6, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Holding your weapon with both hands.



yup


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 6, 2016)

Like this?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2016)

Hahahahahhahahahaha.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 6, 2016)

Warrigal - selfie???  jk


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 6, 2016)

To me common sense gun control would be if every gun bought or sold in the country had to be accounted for. Ex-offenders couldn't own one, if someone has been in a psychiatric facility there should be restrictions. There should also be mandatory sentencing for crimes with a gun. You can go away longer for drug possession than shooting someone. Doesn't make sense to me. 
Then there is the actual state of gun control in the US...


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 6, 2016)

What is the aim of this thread again? never mind......


----------



## IKE (Jun 6, 2016)

Oh goodie, is it already time for yet another gun control thread ? :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2016)

Shoot it down in flames, Ike!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 6, 2016)

Warrie,  What's with that anchor around your neck?  Helluva place to wear one.  OMG,  What have you done??!


----------



## IKE (Jun 6, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Shoot it down in flames, Ike!



Better close your eyes dar'lin this might get a tad messy.


----------



## IKE (Jun 6, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Warrie,  What's with that anchor around your neck?  Helluva place to wear one.  OMG,  What have you done??!



I heard the Navy's 5th Fleet hit shore last night Falcon and she won the anchor in either a wet t-shirt or chug-a-lug contest........oh hell I don't know, maybe it was both.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks Ike.  You're probably right.  Wouldn't surprise me in the least  if she won both.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2016)

Fur, now that's a self fulfilling prophecy!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 6, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Warrigal - selfie???  jk



The last time I held a rifle I was 17 years old and visiting my cousins in the country. They took me to a clay pigeon shoot and gave me a .22 calibre rifle and let me shoot at some tins. I hit planet earth, but no tins. Lost interest for all time.


----------



## Susie (Jun 6, 2016)

IKE said:


> Oh goodie, is it already time for yet another gun control thread ? :beatdeadhorse:


That well may be, but as guns are strictly "verboten" here (Australia), knives have come to the forefront!
Murders, robberies, assaults, are committed with the help of knives. (statistics available).
Would you like to be cut into little pieces while asleep in bed?
No, of course not, you would get out your little pistol from under your pillow and defend yourself.(if guns were permitted).
But then again, you could get into big trouble
if you injure the intruder, couldn't you, and be sued for "malicious damage"!?


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 6, 2016)

To me commonsense gun control means selling guns and ammo only to people who have common sense and use it.  It also means realizing what common sense tells us -- that such a method of control is not practicable.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 7, 2016)

Susie said:


> That well may be, but as guns are strictly "forboten" here (Australia), knives have come to the forefront!
> Murders, robberies, assaults, are committed with the help of knives. (statistics available).
> Would you like to be cut into little pieces while asleep in bed?
> No, of course not, you would get out your little pistol from under your pillow and defend yourself.
> ...



You do understand Susie, that if someone is going to cut you to pieces in your bed, that someone is probably related to you?
Are you prepared to shoot a family member, even if they are barking mad on drugs?

I know that you do know that gun ownership is not forbidden in Australia but you do have to have a valid reason for owning one. All you have to do is join a gun club if you really want one. If you need one for your job, you can have one.

I found an article on knife related violence. It is very detailed and you are correct that attacks using knives is trending up at the same time as attacks using firearms are trending down. Most knife attacks are carried our by young people according to this paper: http://www.aic.gov.au/media_library/publications/tbp/tbp045/tbp045.pdf 

I found this table interesting



The trends over 2 and 5 years are either stable or trending down. It is worth considering that in every category other than murder, the outcome would have probably been worse if the offender was armed with a gun rather than  a knife, sword, scissors or screwdriver.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 7, 2016)

I thought this topic would trigger a stronger response.


----------



## senile1 (Jun 7, 2016)

IKE said:


> Oh goodie, is it already time for yet another gun control thread ? :beatdeadhorse:





Any thread voicing one's concerns is a good thread, no matter it's objectors.


----------



## BobF (Jun 7, 2016)

Once again I will post for the Swiss ways of guns.   Start when rather young, teach about usage and dangers, make gun matches part of the entertainment (as we do with ball games), make it all part of the national defense effort and then continue after the person becomes out of service age.   There is really no problem with owning a gun in the Switzerland area and they do take them around publicly and carry them into restaurants, on buses, to contests, and have them in their homes.

Knowing what they are and how to use and handle them would be a big help in ending gun usage for most folks.    The problem left is the criminal groups, robbers, drug nuts, mental ones.   That is something that even the Swiss seem to know how to handle.   We should look to the Swiss for a better education that what we are getting right now.


----------



## Debby (Jun 8, 2016)

deleted Sorry folks.


----------



## 911 (Jun 8, 2016)

There is no such thing as common sense. If having common sense was truly common, then everyone would have some, but not everyone does. The better phrase is, "Having good sense." Semantics, yes, but more correct.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 8, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> I thought this topic would trigger a stronger response.



I think it's because we recently beat it to death on another thread or two.


----------



## nitelite (Jun 8, 2016)

To me it means exactly as the topic says... "Common sense gun control". Problem exists when someone has a gun and no common sense.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 8, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> I thought this topic would trigger a stronger response.



lol - now THAT'S funny.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 9, 2016)

You can have my share of guns.  My brother showed me what an unstable mind can do with a deer hunting rifle.  But then again, I also believe the statement, if guns are outlawed only outlaws will have guns.  I just don't want to see or touch one ever again.


----------

